# Anyone use Amazon Prime music and the APP ?



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Found it quite good , anyone else use it ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes and I cancelled my other music service sub because of it.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes i use it I like the way you can export your music to itunes as Itunes doesn't have some of the music i'm after


----------

